# ttc for 3yrs odds?



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

i've just come across info which says after 3yrs ttc your odds are so much lower.i've been ttc no 3 for 2.5yrs and cant see it happening.is there any hope?surely some people get there naturally after a few yrs dont they?at the moment i'm feeling pretty low and cant see a way forward.i cant find much info about trying for a long time as i know a lot of people have treatment i'd just like a bit of positive feedback and also when do you know its time to move on?my computer wont let me do live chat!!i'm rubbish with computers but i'd really like to talk to some of you,i feel pretty lonely but i know i'm not the only one,any advice or help or just a hello would be great!thanks all


----------

